

Darpa challenge offers public $100,000 for small unmanned aircraft - coondoggie
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/darpa-challenge-offers-public-100000-small-un

======
chrisbennet
It would be fun to develop but they are offering less than a years pay. Why
would I (or any engineer) spend a year of development (say) on the off chance
I _might_ get paid? Did I miss something in the article?

~~~
bartonfink
They want hardware, too, so you have to pay more than an opportunity cost up
front. They mention that the winner will get to work with a manufacturer to
produce more prototypes, but it's hard to put a monetary value on that without
more details.

Seriously, anyone with the expertise and desire to do this sort of thing on
their own is already doing it and getting paid more than $100k to do so.

------
chrisbennet
It doesn't even look like you get any sort of royalties - you just have the
"opportunity" to help some defense contractor develop it further so _they_ can
make the money from your idea/work.

